# unitec credit card reader



## tripbraker (May 12, 2008)

hey guys , i could very much so use help on getting this card reader connected/online to the network ----- its a volero gas station carwash credit card reader that ive added , every where i try to plug my ethernet cord in still says network down ,,,,ive been on the phone with unitec and volero tech support and have gotten this far --- im sure more info is needed to help me out , and more i do have ----- i need a network person or someone who has done this successfully in a bad way .


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Did you plug in the power?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

The ports probably aren't active you're trying to connect them to.

It's not their issue it's on your end most probably, call your networking technician.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

this is the wrong forum, bbut my company can help you


----------



## tripbraker (May 12, 2008)

yes ,, power is on 


by networking tech would that be the ip provider ?


----------



## tripbraker (May 12, 2008)

may be the wrong forum but a lot of electricians do data cabling and patch panels ,, plus they are sharp and you dont have to wait for days to get a reply ,, ideas are greatly appreciated fellas

mikeh32 , what can your company do to help ? can they help me over the phone or refer me someone close cause its a long way to texas from chicago


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

By networking technician you'll probably need a company like what Mike does to help you locally. He can walk you through the process on the phone but it's usually easier and faster to get someone local. You don't need your ISP as this is beyond their realm. You need someone who knows what to look for. Basically it sounds like the ports aren't active and it should be on its own VLAN anyways.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

shoot me an email.

Not only do i do networking, but I am also a POS engineer and own a POS company


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> shoot me an email.
> 
> Not only do i do networking, but I am also a POS engineer and own a POS company


I've met a couple piece of sh!t engineers, and some might work for piece of sh!t companies, but few admit it openly. I guess that's the first of the 12 steps.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I've met a couple piece of sh!t engineers, and some might work for piece of sh!t companies, but few admit it openly. I guess that's the first of the 12 steps.


I can engineer a nice piece of **** when ever you want...


----------

